# Diamond Dove Egg Mystery...



## Avans Mom (May 5, 2013)

I am having a hard time determining the sex of my diamond doves since 1 single egg appeared about 6 days ago..................
I got what I assumed is a male back in January, he was very lonely, so we went and purchased a female about 3 weeks ago. He fell in love with her at first sight, it was the sweetest thing ever! they almost immediatly began cuddling and preening one another. He then began rapedly flicking his wings when she would come near him, so I believed that meant he is bonded to her, although I have never witnessed him doing a bow-coo. 
6 days ago, we discovered a single egg in the nest they had been working on, the male was on this egg, and the female doesn't seem to have interest. We assumed that she would sit the egg at night but she never has, she doesn't show an interest, for the first 3 days, the male would sit the egg all day until night, then he would go and snuggle with her for the night, so the egg was unattended all those 3 nights. After the 3rd night, now the male has decided to sit on the egg 24 hours a day with few small food breaks in between. There has been evidence of very large triple sized droppings, which I assumed was the females from laying the egg, but this morning we witnessed the male laying a dropping that was as big as the egg, then he ate a little and went back to the nest. 
All this has become very confusing, is it possible that the male is a female since he is doing all the egg work? Is it really his egg?? Would a male sit an egg 24 hours a day if the female is showing no interest in the egg??? We are so confused by all this and really need any advice you can provide to us. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

The one egg thing is most likely due to them being beginner breeders. Next time around they should have there 2 eggs. The male could be sitting on the egg the entire day I have had males do that because the hen is yound and immature. The large poops has nothing to do with hen or cock.... either parent will havelarge droppings because they lay of the egg aand the whole time they hold in the urge to poop untill they finally get a break. The only way of knowing male or femal is by knowing exactly which one laid the egg. Either way I am almost certain you have a pair by what you wrote above. 

If one parent is not sitting the egg at all I would throw the egg away by the 3rd day. If its been longer then 3 days and one parent is still sitting the egg, at the 5th day candle the eggs (google candeling eggs so u can get a better idea how) & if u see red veins inside the egg I would let the parent finish raising it. If its just clear with a yolk toss it so thry can try again. U dont want the one bird sitting it all alone as it is very stressful and unhealthy. GL


----------



## Avans Mom (May 5, 2013)

Ahh thank you soooo much for your reply! I am going to take your advise and get rid of that egg, I have tried candling it and it appears to be infertile, and my male is still trying to sit on it 24/7 and he looks to be stressed out over this. The female seems bored too because all his time is devoted to the egg. I think they would both be happier in the long run if I toss the egg and allow them to try again to make more! I will also have to try and keep an eye out to see who is truly laying the egg! My husband and I both feel that the male is a male because he has the thicker eye rings, we just hope they are truly paired right so they can raise babies together! Again, thanks so much for your help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

letting them sit the egg/s is important, as you don't really want the hen to lay too soon and deplete her calcium, which can cause lamness and egg binding. so leaving the unfertile eggs or fake eggs for whomever wants to sit them is important..when the egg/s does not hatch then they give up and try again. I think because your male flickerd his wings to this new hen at the time is a good indication he is a he IMO, he just may be an over zelouse father bird..the hen with only laying the one egg and not knowing what to do sounds young and is probably her first egg..so as she matures hopefully she will come around. if both parents are not on board with the sitting then there usually are problems with the young being cared for, so I would not let a pair that if either were poor sitters hatch babies untill they sat some fake eggs well.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with letting them sit BUT not on there first egg especially if "he" is the only one sitting. The calcium will only be a problem if the eggs were tossed every time. I suggested to throw this first egg away but I should have also included what spirit wings said. DO NOT throw away eggs every single time. IMO it is acceptable to do so the first time. Next time if u still see an issue let them sit the eggs (or get fake eggs) anyways just so they get practice. GL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I agree, let them get the practice with dummy egg/s, that way it will conserve calcium and allow them to mature a bit.*


----------



## Avans Mom (May 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of your replies and excellent advice! I went ahead and tossed that egg yesterday morning, and since then both the male and female are back to snuggling and spending time together. Since this began I have been giving them liquid calcium in their water, so hopefully that will take care of any calcium concerns for now. I went out and bought some fake eggs for 'just in case'. I want to be prepared for whatever may happen next, should something like this come up again, I will plan on letting them sit the eggs for the full incubation period to ensure they stay healthy  You guys are great, thanks again!!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

U friend are a great pigeon owner... u remind me of my wife and I... always concerned for there well being and eggs... just like grand parents do lol. GL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Avans Mom said:


> Thanks so much for all of your replies and excellent advice! I went ahead and tossed that egg yesterday morning, and since then both the male and female are back to snuggling and spending time together. Since this began I have been giving them liquid calcium in their water, so hopefully that will take care of any calcium concerns for now. I went out and bought some fake eggs for 'just in case'. I want to be prepared for whatever may happen next, should something like this come up again, I will plan on letting them sit the eggs for the full incubation period to ensure they stay healthy  You guys are great, thanks again!!


sounds like you got it coverd, I hope all goes well, they sound very cute.


----------



## Avans Mom (May 5, 2013)

Thanks again for all your help, and the boost of confidence that we are doing a good job! We are trying our best, I think I may be more in love with my birds than they are with eachother (if that is even possible)! They are such a breath of fresh air for me and I want what is best for them always, they are my babies and like CMH said, I am just like a proud grandparent when it comes to their eggs!!! This website and it's users are priceless to me, thanks again!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ur welcome and keep us posted on hatching.


----------

